# coilovers for my vw santana gx5 (year '87)



## eldavid80 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello! My name is david from barcelona...
I've a vw santana gx5 ('87) and I want a coilovers for my car,
Somebody can help me to get a model coilovers exactly for my car?¿
Which cars have the same platform to fit a coilovers on a santana¿?
I need some reference brand model, links¿?
Sorry for my english.
I'm waiting for your responses
thank you very much


----------

